

Why Are You Doing A Startup? - kloncks
http://hany.rashwan.com/why-are-you-doing-a-startup

======
kapitalx
Most successful startups have a great story because they are great story
tellers. Great stories make for great articles, even if fictional.

Great entrepreneurs can see a problem and identify the opportunity that exists
there. Rarely do people set out to merely solve a personal problem and end up
with a massive company by accident.

When one doesn't understand the risks involved in creating a startup, they are
more risk averse and might have an advantage there. You don't have to worry
about friends who keep talking about starting a startup, they're mostly talk
and no action. If they do start something, they're already ahead of most
people reading hacker news.

